# Terminally Ill Patients Able to Keep Pets Thanks to Pet Peace of Mind



## Petguide.com (May 6, 2013)

​


> When you or someone you know is diagnosed with an illness, it’s absolutely devastating. It’s worse when there can nothing to be done to extend their life, but only to make them more comfortable as the days go by. Unfortunately, diseases such as cancer can slowly make a person’s life more and more challenging, making it difficult to not only take care of oneself, but also the pets that rely on you for survival.
> 
> Take Donna Sarner for instance. She is a Cornerstone Hospice patient who was diagnosed with late-stage cancer, which causes her a great amount of pain and limits her physical movements. This makes going outside to feed her cats and dogs difficult, and taking them to veterinary appointments nearly impossible.
> 
> ...


Read more about Terminally Ill Patients Able to Keep Pets Thanks to Pet Peace of Mind at PetGuide.com.


----------

